# need help with ears!!! PLEASE



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my pup is 20 weeks.His ears have never stood up.Ive had him since he was 10 weeks.I tired the TM but it only stayed in a week.I tried the breath right strips but they wouldnt hold his ears up at all.Right now i have foam and have taped around it...i dont think it will last long.Anything else i can do? im worried since his ears have never stood up..except for the time i used TM after they came apart they stayed up for a few hours.should i be more paitent and see if they do come up? Also i noticed he has 2 rows of teeth bottom front so i guess hes still teething...suggestions or ideas please


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No advice except to say that I am big fan of floppy eared gsds and your pup is adorable.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have they done any sort of ear dance at all? If not then its time to get concerned. Here is a link with directions and info.Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears

If it doesn't work then just google Leerburg ear taping. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

He is awfully cute.

I have seen pups whose ears have never stood as puppies, but came up on their own at six months, one female at seven months.

I had one female that early on had one ear up and one flopped. At six months, the other ear came up beautifully, for one week, then both flopped.... never to stand again. You just never know.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Brisco1983 said:


> Have they done any sort of ear dance at all? If not then its time to get concerned. Here is a link with directions and info.Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears
> 
> If it doesn't work then just google Leerburg ear taping. I wish you the best of luck.


no they have never stood up at all before


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> no they have never stood up at all before


Then it's deffinately time to start taping or glueing. Give lots of stuff to chew on as well. Be persistent. Chances are they might not stand. I know it's easy for someone to say not to get upset. Especially when their dogs ears have stood. Is there any way you can talk to the breeder. I really didn't think my dogs ears were going to stand. His siblings ears all stood a month before mine did. But my dogs ears were doing the dance. Hang in there.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly at 5 months, how many weeks is that, 21?
That's when she went through the one up, one down phase.








Anyway, we went to the breeder at their request then to tape up her ears and they took a look at her and said they don't need taping after all.
That all happened right around the same age yours is and hers did not do a dance before then either.

They're up fine now except when she let's them down sometimes...


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Zeus is at 19 weeks today and as you can by the picture they are soft and floppy showing no sign of standing..i taped them to day and fingers crossed it will work...im thankful for all the replies.some friends and others were making me feel awful for gluing them when i did. i will love my dog no matter what but i want him to be the best looking shepherd he can be


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he can be a good looking Shepherd with floppy ears if they
don't stand. my dog ears did the ear dance untill he was
5 months old. my last Shepherd ears did the ear dance untill
he was 6 months old.



rooandtree said:


> Zeus is at 19 weeks today and as you can by the picture they are soft and floppy showing no sign of standing..i taped them to day and fingers crossed it will work...im thankful for all the replies.some friends and others were making me feel awful for gluing them when i did.
> 
> >>>> i will love my dog no matter what but i want him to be the best looking shepherd he can be<<<<


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

he will be beautiful no matter what i agree..but his ears have never stood up or done the ear dance at all...hes 19 weeks today and 53 pounds...i went ahead and taped to day just to see what happens


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> im thankful for all the replies.some friends and others were making me feel awful for gluing them when i did.


You are more than welcome and I wish you the best of luck. Explain to your friends that it's a normal procedure and many people do it. I even used breath right strips because I was worried. He will be beautiful no matter what. Good to hear he has such a great owner. If they think taping and glueing is bad, I would like to see how they feel about the many breeds who have their ears cropped and tails docked.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

YAY this was taken today when his ears came unglued..they are def standing up more than they ever have..so i feel good..i reglued and i def think they will stand up on their own soon!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> YAY this was taken today when his ears came unglued..they are def standing up more than they ever have..so i feel good..i reglued and i def think they will stand up on their own soon!


Aww! What a handsome guy! Maybe they just needed a little help.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm no expert but that looks like the start of a strong base to me. He's a good looking pup!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

im so happy to say after lots of chewing on bones and ear glue..his ears are now up :wild: he will be 6 months old tomorrow and hes 63 pounds and im so happy his ears are up!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> im so happy to say after lots of chewing on bones and ear glue..his ears are now up :wild: he will be 6 months old tomorrow and hes 63 pounds and im so happy his ears are up!


Woohoo! He looks so handsome!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> im so happy to say after lots of chewing on bones and ear glue..his ears are now up :wild: he will be 6 months old tomorrow and hes 63 pounds and im so happy his ears are up!


What a handsome boy!


----------

